# Error



## CmN (15. Mai 2008)

Immer wenn ich nach Start von WoW zum ersten mal ein Mob loote, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung. Ist -so finde ich- kein großes Problem, meine Charakter-Daten werden immer korrekt hochgeladen. Aber trozdem poste ich mal hier.


```
Date: 2008-05-15 20:08:11
ID: 54
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: ..\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua line 968:
   attempt to concatenate global 'GOLD' (a nil value)
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:968: ParseMoney()
   BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1173: ?()
   BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1662: OnEvent()
   [string "*:OnEvent"]:1:
	  [string "*:OnEvent"]:1
AddOns:
  AdvancedTradeSkillWindow
  agUnitFrames, v05-01-07
  AucAdvanced, v5.0.PRE.2953
  AucFilterBasic, v5.0.PRE.2953 (BillyGoat)
  AucStatClassic, v5.0.PRE.2953 (BillyGoat)
  AucStatPurchased, v5.0.PRE.2953 (BillyGoat)
  AucStatSimple, v5.0.PRE.2953 (BillyGoat)
  AucStatStdDev, v5.0.PRE.2953 (BillyGoat)
  Auctioneer, v5.0.PRE.2953
  Bagnon, v1.5.1
  BagnonForever, v1.0.0
  BagnonTooltips
  Bartender3, v3.1.2 r68497
  BeanCounter, v5.0.PRE.2953 (BillyGoat)
  BigWigs, v2.0 r72870
  BigWigsTabletBars, v1
  BLASCProfiler, v2.8.2
  BLASCrafter, v0.5.0
  Buffalo2
  BuffedBuddies, v0.6.2
  Cartographer, vr73088
  ClosetGnomeMount, v1
  ClosetGnomeSwitcher, v1.0.68962
  ClosetGnome, v1.0.73605
  CooldownCount, v3.0
  CowTip, vr68121
  Enchantrix, v5.0.PRE.2953
  EnchantrixBarker, v5.0.PRE.2953 (BillyGoat)
  EnhTooltip, v5.0.PRE.2953
  FreeRefills, v2.0
  FuBarBagFu, v2.0
  FuBarClockFu, v3.0
  FuBarDurabilityFu, v2.0
  FuBarGarbageFu, v2.0.$Revision: 70904 $
  FuBarGuildFu, v2.4
  FuBarHonorFu, v2.0
  FuBarLocationFu, v3.0
  FuBarMailFu, v2.0
  FuBarMoneyFu, v20400-1
  FuBarProfessionsFu, v1.5.1
  FuBarQuestsFu, v2.0
  FuBarTopScoreFu, v2.0
  FuBarToFu, v2.0
  FuBarTrainerFu, v0.2
  FuBar, v60201
  Gatherer, v3.0.6
  Grid, v71400
  GuildAds, v2.1
  Informant, v5.0.PRE.2953
  LittleWigs
  MobHealth, v3.3
  MobHealth3BlizzardFrames, v1.2
  Omen, vOmen r72980 / Threat-2.0 r73937
  oRA2, v2.0.$Revision: 70972 $
  Parrot, vr73956
  Quartz, v0.1.0
  RatingBuster, v1.3.7 (r73696)
  Recount, v73484
  simpleMinimap, v20100-6
  Stubby, v52
  Swatter, v5.0.PRE.2953
  TomTom, v144
  TourGuide, v2.4.1.23
  XLoot, v0.9
```


----------



## Regnor (16. Mai 2008)

leite es gleich an marcel weiter ^^


----------



## ZAM (16. Mai 2008)

Regnor schrieb:


> leite es gleich an marcel weiter ^^



Brauchste nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Das hat Marcel im Live-Client schon gepatcht weil es dringend war, er hat nur vergessen es auch in die Beta-Version zu stellen.

Schaltet bitte deswegen jetzt nicht auf die Live-Version zurück.


----------



## NachtkindFX (19. Mai 2008)

Währe es Möglich das der Beta Client da auf den neuesten Stand kommt, incl. Profiler?

Im Moment kommen auch keine aktuellen Daten von mir im Profil an,
evtl. liegts am alten Profiler?

Mfg

NachtkindFX


----------



## CmN (20. Mai 2008)

Bei mir funktioniert der Updater immer. Meine Charakterdaten sind immer auf den aktuellen Stand! Sehr komisch


----------

